# Running With a Mini?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

If you build up slowly and are careful about what your dog can handle, I don't see why a mini couldn't run a 5K, at least. They're generally very athletic for the size.

I used to run with Archie, but stopped when he started "skipping" on one knee off and on. He probably would've been fine if we were running on trails but most of my running happens on concrete.

That said, even though he did limp just once or twice, he's had no lasting effects from that. So I would say try it out, but be willing to back off if your dog shows any signs that it's too much. I know with Archie, he's always willing to do anything, so I'm the one who has to say when he's had enough.


----------

